# establishing new roots



## j.p.landscaping (Jun 25, 2004)

This might sound like a stupid question but I have no knowledge on this matter and wish to learn more about it so here goes...

I had bought a small cherry tree from a garden center to plant in my own yard for my kids. Kinda a cute family thing, ya know. Well to my surprise the tree, as small and young as it is, started producing cherries already. Not many, only about a dozen or so but they were very healthy until the squirrels had their way with them. Anyway I had noticed that the tree was sprouting 2 small branches right at the base. Now I learned that something like that should be pruned off so it doesn't start to draw nurturance away from the rest of the tree but before I cut it off I wanted to know how I can turn these small pieces into another tree or 2.should I cut them off and try replanting them in a pot or soak them in water or a special mixture??

Would love to produce 2 more trees so I can pass down one to each kid when they have there own houses.

Thanks for any help!!!
Jay


----------



## Elmore (Jun 25, 2004)

*Cloning tree*

I'm not too familiar with fruit trees, I am more into ornamentals. Cherry trees don't do well down here in Dixie either, except a couple of sour cherry cultivars. I do like to eat them. They say that cherrys are a natural remedy for pain. Back to the point, it is likely that your cherry is budded, grafted. If these shoots are coming from the base it is also likely that they are emerging below the graft or bud union. If this is the case, then the shoots will likely not be good fruit producers. Look along the trunk of your tree for the graft union. A distintive line or differentiation in bark texture and/or color. They could be bench grafted on roots like is done on some ornamental pears then you would not see the union as it would be under the soil but not likely. Most are side or whip grafted. If you want to root these shoots anyway I would ground layer them. Make a 1/2" linear slit in the bark at a point that will have direct contact with the ground if the shoot were bent to that position. Dust the wound with a hormone like Rootone, bend the shoot to the ground, peg it to the surface and cover the wound with soil. You might want to wait until next spring so that your rooted shoots will have time to harden off etc. but you may still have time. When the shoots have formed good roots, sever from main plant and pot up.


----------



## j.p.landscaping (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info elmore. I'll try that. As for cherrys being a pain reliever that's bull. I eat them all the time and my wife's still here..... 

Thanks!!
Jay


----------

